
Emissary – A microservice for archiving the news - temp
https://github.com/LukeB42/Emissary
======
j45
This tool looks great and overdue. Thanks for building it and documenting it
well enough to create beginners with it.

I saved articles by hand for a lot of years that would disappear 5-10 years
later, until I found diigo. Was looking for the next tool that I could feed
thing into and hope it works for me!

------
toomuchtodo
Thoughts on integrating it with Archive.org?

------
has2k1
If a critical mass of people adopt this for a long enough time (and maybe even
storing readability metrics about the articles), there could be a distributed
search that works on the personal archives. A step further toward never dying
content.

------
mynewtb
(How) does it handle updates to stories?

~~~
j45
Version control or followup deltas would be sweet.

